# Best cooling pads/fans for laptop



## xpezxcandix

So I'll be getting a laptop pretty soon and I was just wondering what is the best cooling pad/fan I can get that really works..
I heard the pads don't really work..the fans are waay too loud..
so I'm not sure..does anyone use them..or anything..what do you think..?

Here are some I was looking at..
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10092149&catid=


http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=74,78,379,77&webid=683373&affixedcode=WW

I just don't get how a pad is supposed to work..I would think it would make it worse..but I don't know much about this stuff...

So what would you recommend..? 

-TIA


----------



## grimx133

Your futureshop link didn't work, but going by the numbers it was this Targus Laptop Chill Mat. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10092149&catid= 

IMHO, the best laptop cooling pad is one that allows air to circulate. I tried one of the ones with the fan in it, and don't think it did much of a job. Sure it has fans, but they blow against the underside of the laptop in a spot where there are no intakes. Seems rather pointless, that. Right now I have mine on my bed and it's sitting on a box with the cpu side hanging over the edge. This puts my bottom intake grill out into the open air, greatly improving airflow. The cpu is running Folding At Home and stays around 40C. while doing so. Very cool for a laptop, they are notorious for heat. 
Were I to get another pad, I would try something along the lines of this Trimex. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10086355&catid= 
It would allow for better air circulation under the laptop. 
And the biggest thing you can do to keep your laptop running cool is to keep it clean. Dust will clog the vents in no time, reduced airflow means more heat staying inside the laptop instead of being blown out. Use a can of air and blow those vents out now and again.


----------



## xpezxcandix

grimx133 said:


> Your futureshop link didn't work, but going by the numbers it was this Targus Laptop Chill Mat. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10092149&catid=
> 
> IMHO, the best laptop cooling pad is one that allows air to circulate. I tried one of the ones with the fan in it, and don't think it did much of a job. Sure it has fans, but they blow against the underside of the laptop in a spot where there are no intakes. Seems rather pointless, that. Right now I have mine on my bed and it's sitting on a box with the cpu side hanging over the edge. This puts my bottom intake grill out into the open air, greatly improving airflow. The cpu is running Folding At Home and stays around 40C. while doing so. Very cool for a laptop, they are notorious for heat.
> Were I to get another pad, I would try something along the lines of this Trimex. http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10086355&catid=
> It would allow for better air circulation under the laptop.
> And the biggest thing you can do to keep your laptop running cool is to keep it clean. Dust will clog the vents in no time, reduced airflow means more heat staying inside the laptop instead of being blown out. Use a can of air and blow those vents out now and again.



Yea I was looking at that one too earlier. Thanx! and yea I'll def. keep it clean.


----------

